# 545 Knobby Mag...Install, and first impressions.



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

When I returned from fishing yesterday, there was a package waiting for me with the knobby endplate for my Penn 545... 

The install was easy, just swap the clicker parts from one cap to the other, but I did, in my impatience to try it out hit one snag....

The cross-bar for the brake blocks must be removed, as it hits the mag parts. Thinking it would tap out, I began tapping it with small hammer and a flat screwdriver laid against the end of the bar....Ended up bending it, and when I tried to straighten it, it broke... So, I broke the other side off and re-assembled..

The bad news is, the reel can't be put back to stock specs, but the good news is, I'll never want to... 

Testing was done with the 545 full of 20# Big Game, 80# Power Pro casting leader, and the OM-12 Heavy.

Throwing a 5 oz Lacrosse ball, with the mags set full, and the spool knocking a little, it is IMPOSSIBLE for me to blow it up. I tried to over run it with intentional and careless bad technique, but no dice.

Best setting was 3/4 of a turn loose, I was sending the ball 300 feet. Good enough!

A knobby mag endplate makes the 545 NICE to cast, not just manageable!

I'm now ready for Sharks/Tarpon off the beach, and BIG black drum from the piers...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

and the total investment?
Great post by the way... 
_Just when I thought I was done..... they pull me back in!_


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I got one on the way for mine...Before I retire it to fishing....Yup, I'm gonna fill it with some 12lb (like 800yards LOL) mount it on the Dymic LT14 and see what I can get out of it on the field ....Good to here it will serve our purpose for casting big baits though..:fishing:


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*RR take a picture of the end.......*

plate. I am really interested in how it was made. I did a GS525 into a nobby and saved the clicker. Does this one still click?

Bill 



Railroader said:


> When I returned from fishing yesterday, there was a package waiting for me with the knobby endplate for my Penn 545...
> 
> The install was easy, just swap the clicker parts from one cap to the other, but I did, in my impatience to try it out hit one snag....
> 
> ...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bstarling said:


> plate. I am really interested in how it was made. I did a GS525 into a nobby and saved the clicker. Does this one still click?


Well, 7 years later, here is your answer . . . Better late, than never.


----------

